# Grist Mill



## The Barbarian (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## smoke665 (Aug 11, 2017)

Love old mills, and have been in many still working away. This one is somewhat simplistic from what I'm used to, can I ask where this is.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 11, 2017)

It's at an old Spanish mission in San Antonio.    The watercourse that powers it has been there since the 1600s, but the mill was restored in the 40s, I think.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 18, 2017)

Taking a quick peek on the site but I had to check out your stuff..
Always amazing, thank you.
It was only 3 weeks ago tonight our son left for the last time...


----------

